# What paint sprayer



## Mudline (May 12, 2012)

Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes.


 this is just simply a profound post 
when pt upgrades to the new format I will be following you with the follow function.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm putting my shades on, its just to bright in this thread


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What? Where? Why?:yes:


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Mudline said:


> Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


FYI For those in my region. My paint supplier (Color Wheel) has just started a promotion, " if you do 20k in sales in paint over last years sales they will give you your choice of one of those two sprayers." 

Thats just the "silver" reward. They also have a " platinum" and "gold" reward. The top gift is a nice gas titan or graco sprayer. Or a pressure washer. Check it out. I'm not only getting a new van with what I'm saving by not using the other brand. Now I'm getting a cherry on top too. LOL! kickin azz!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Mudline said:


> Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


You should be happy with either one....I would buy the Titan but you should go with the one that gets you the most free stuff....tips hose gun etc


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Confused about the "spray the ceilings for texture " sentence in the OP. Neither the 395 nor 440 will push mud.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think he means spraying paint on after the texture? I could be wrong.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought that as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Both the 395 and 440 are work horses, the new Titans are made in China and the Graco is American made.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Both the 395 and 440 are work horses, the new Titans are made in China and the Graco is American made.


Shocker...Titan going with the cheaper option....surprising. (sarcasm)


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Mudline said:


> Ok so now I am buying a paint machine for the first time and I want sOme feed back on what to buy for the price. The only two I would buy would be graco or Titan. Reason is that my supplier sells them both. I have run the graco 395 many times and really liked it. I was told the Titan 440 is equivalent to the 395. I want a high boy set up. I spray the ceilings for texture so I am not a painter. I want it to do some oil based for some old building on my farm. Does the Titan 440 let me do all this???


It all depends on what size job it is and how often you will use the sprayer.
I have two Titan 440I's. They're good for remodels and such.
But, I also have two Graco 695 ultra max 2's. These are the sprayers I use the most. The 695's run 50% less harder than the 440I's. :thumbsup: 

Your ceilings don't get primed and painted after they get textured?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> It all depends on what size job it is and how often you will use the sprayer.
> I have two Titan 440I's. They're good for remodels and such.
> But, I also have two Graco 695 ultra max 2's. These are the sprayers I use the most. The 695's run 50% less harder than the 440I's. :thumbsup:
> 
> Your ceilings don't get primed and painted after they get textured?


I am in the 695 club too. I have a 390 that I tell myself I use for oils but have not used it in awhile.


----------



## Mudline (May 12, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion. I spray the primer on then texture the next day. Have been doing it this way for years. I don't spray colors, where I am from the painters only do the walls and the paint finished ceilings ( no texture). I am not a professional painter by any means I am a taper. Just getting your opinion because you guys are the professionals. I will be spraying a little but of color on some buildings on the farm but that is about it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dan0828 said:


> Check out this link. I am a pro painter and this is where a shop for all of my painting tools sprayers, Ext.. They have many sprayers to choose from and will give you info on all of them.


Seriously...can Dan the man be banned?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Seriously...can Dan the man be banned?


:yes::yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Seriously...can Dan the man be banned?





Schmidt & Co. said:


> :yes::yes:



Too much talk about banning "Dans". Wish you guys would be a little more specific... :shutup: 

RHDan


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Too much talk about banning "Dans". Wish you guys would be a little more specific... :shutup:
> 
> RHDan


How is it that you can still post? :whistling2::jester:


----------

